# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الاعلان رسمياً عن الكمبيوتر المحمول النحيف جدا ASUS Eee PC X101

## mohamed73

انتظرنا كثيراً هذا النت بوك المميز من شركة ASUS ,, واليوم قامت شركة  أسوس بالأعلان رسمياً عن اطلاق الكمبيوتر المحمول Eee PC X101 الذي يعمل  بنظام التشغيل Meego ، وجاء الاعلان من خلال ادراج الجهاز في صفحة المنتجات  الخاصة بها. الجهاز الجديد مزود بشاشة بحجم 10,1 بوصة ومعالج أتوم بسرعة 1,5 جيجا  بايت ، وذاكرة عشاوائية بسرعة 1 جيجا هيرتز ، وبطاقة SSD بحجم 8 جيجابايت. وكانت قد أشارت التوقعات سابقاً عن عزم أسوس اطلاق جهازها X101 بحيث  يكون ثنائي الاقلاع بنظامي MeeGo وويندوز 7 ، ولكن الشركة قامت بالاعلان عن  طرازين مختلفين من الجهاز وهما X101 الأقل سعراً ويعمل بنظام MeeGo وجهاز  X101H والذي يعمل بنظام ويندوز 7 وهو أعلى بعدة مئات من الدولارات.

----------


## Fannan1

الله يعطيك العافية اخي محمد على المتابعة
وفي رايي الشخصي رغم براعة وقوة شركة ازوس
الا ان معلجاتها لا زالت هشة ولم ترتقي للشكل المطلوب
حيث نرى اغلب معالجاتها  تتراوح بين  1.4 الى  2.13
مما يدل على ان الشركة تهتم بالشكل اكثر من المضمون بنسبة كبيرة
حسب رايي الشخصي والمتواضع
تحياتي

----------


## narosse27

..بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## EZEL

يعطيك العافية أخي محمد على الخبر الجميل ززتقبل مروري

----------

